# vin tag question



## lew64 (Jul 30, 2010)

vin tag has 1-33 after body by fisher does anybody know what this means


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Can you post a picture, the 4 plants used a variety of different markings. It may the scheduled assemble time, 1st shift, 3rd day of week 3? The assemble date at the top of the tag only list the week of production and will confirm or deny this,


----------

